# Anyone else paint their poodles nails?



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

I want to but my pup is a male and my husband said no. Lmao 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Poolann and RunChanter(?)have painted their boys nails. Maybe use something discreet at first?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We like to be color coordinated.....Heheheh!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

The girls get groomed on Saturday and I purchased hot pink "bedhead" nail polish for pets from Walmart. It's gonna be a princess day!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I used to do Rollies with blue and then a green glitter cracke on top. He seemed to love it
molly looks very pleased with herself and all her finery. Little Angel she is!
I will try and get some pics up here soon, I know I have at least 4 pictures of different colors! 
Oh, and I found some 99¢ bottles by wet and wild at kmart today and many shades and colors, if anyone is looking to buy some new colors for the pups christmas gifts. I couldn't find any green, but they had some reds.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Hib gets his nails painted all the time! Check out his 52 weeks thread to see them over the last couple years. I'm planning on white with red stripes like candy canes for Christmas.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, I think I need a nail art pen now! Hibberts nails are so cute and pretty! I think that dark colors would be so much fun to do the nails on. Hibbert would sport a teal or bannana yellow well!
If I had had a few more bucks on me today I woulda bought red, white, and green, but I wanted to save some just in case


----------



## mr.pommeroys (Apr 18, 2012)

In Germany we get lynched when Poodles have coloured Nails or Hairs. It is mega out for a correct Dog owner here.
My Standartpoodle have very short nails at the behind Paws. So i think it is good as a protective.

Poodles there habe a nice cut, bekame show a high nose from the People and we doo better always present that is a nomal dog like the other short breeds.because the Poodle Owner stay then in the fancy-schmancy-corner. But they have not the same hairs. 
Because the millitante Dogtrainerladys make manpulation from the mainstream that the breed have a bad reputation like a fancy-schmancy-play- toy. So many dogowner cut it short . So short that is not autentic breed or have no interesse to buy this Breed.

On the street you see today never Standartpoodles (Königspudel / Großpudel)! 
And not the Classic German / *Little-Poodle with 40 cm*/ Kleinpudel - from the 60th. Only some Toypudel or Dwarfpoodle (Zwergpudel).

My dog is a right dog with grow HAIR so much only his nails are too short from the Stonebottom outside. 

And i like all Poodle with many Hairs. : Amen: : )

I hope you can read my bad english....: Ahhhhh:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I have had my boy Chanter's nails done last year in alternating red and green for Christmas (Pic has been posted here) and at his last groom, he had dark blue sparkle polish!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Ooooh, I love his nails for christmas! Are you doing it again this year?


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

My last poo came back from the groomers a few years ago with pink toenails. Unfortunately, they didn't ask permission, and they didn't know what they were doing. The poor lady got set on the floor with wet nails, so her feet became a sticky mess of stray hairs and chunky pink paint, and she had it on her mouth because she tried to lick it off.

I was so furious I couldn't say anything. I just picked up my dog and left without a word.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Branna got gold and silver just like her mom. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Do you use human nail polish? Or special doggie ones?


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

oooh! Brannas are my favorite! 
I use human polish. It cheaper sometimes and theres more of a selection.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I use human nail polish too. I did the doggie nail polish for a while but after I read the ingredients and noticed there was no difference I switched to the human nail polish. And now it is so much easier to match our nails! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are a couple more. 
Pink zebra 







Christmas 







This is what she thought of my pink zebra nails. Lol she decided to ruin them with paint!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

MollyMuiMa: My daughter is oohing and ahing over your cutie poodle's nails!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Dreamer: if you mean me, yes, I hope to do Chanter's nails again!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Yep, that you I love chanters coloring!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Rollie

036 by meowsandy, on Flickr
Dreamer

008 by meowsandy, on Flickr
Dreamer

003 by meowsandy, on Flickr
Dreamer

009 by meowsandy, on Flickr


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Chanter's nails from last year.


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh my way too cute. I am thinking I have to paint Snickers nails. But I will wait till another time, he still has injured nails from we got him and he is always leaking his paws. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, my DD and I just went through her nail polish stash and we're going to do purple and silver tomorrow. Any suggestions on the best/fastest way to dry nails? Blow dryer?


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, since I have been doing Dreamer since she was so young, I have her trained. You sit still and offer a leg. I paint it, you offer the other. Its a very cute system and makes it much easier!
Unless the blow dryer has a cold setting, it will just melt the polish. Dreamer just sits in a clean area and waits for it to dry.. Use thin coats and wait until each one is dry before applying the next.
Chanter and Dreamer can match!! A meant to be little couple


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

RunChanter said:


> Well, my DD and I just went through her nail polish stash and we're going to do purple and silver tomorrow. Any suggestions on the best/fastest way to dry nails? Blow dryer?


Isn't it FUN!!!!! I love people's "OH LOOK! Her nails are painted!" comments.

About drying......my blow dryer has a cool/warm setting and I do one paw at a time and blow dry for about one minute while holding her paw in my hand. She's very patient! I also separate each toe (so polish doesn't get on the hair inbetween her toes,) by holding them in the same way you would when shaving inbetween the toes.

I just purchased 2 nail art pens one white and one black ....hope to be able to do stripes and polka dots and squiggles and etc etc etc !!!!LOL! I want to try some of those nail decals too! Can't do my own nails at all, but Molly's are my hobby Hahahaha!


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

I love all the painted nails!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Here are a couple more.
> Pink zebra
> View attachment 113866
> 
> ...


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Of course I paint Racer's nails! Mine usually match lol. Right now they are red and green. For the 4th of July they were red, white and blue. I have a fabulous silver & blue glitter picked out for New Year's eve too. I started it because it embarrassed dh but now I just think it is fun! I don't care that some people tease me. It makes many others smile.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I found the other two pics. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

hehe,I usually match her for the first day or two, than I start removing it. I hate chipped nails.
I think my favorite of Racers was the red,white, and blue
Dreamer is having hers done in silver and blue, too


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I may have to try painting Lexi's nails.  I tried the soft claws last Christmas, her nails were red and green. They were super cute, but she had some kind or reaction to the glue or something and ended up with sores between most of her toes three days after having them done. Talk about feeling like a bad poodle mom, it was pretty bad. When I took her back to the groomers to have them taken off they were so upset that it hurt her. We then had to soak her feet twice a day in warm water with Epsom salts, Neosporin and socks for three days. Painting sounds safer.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Festive silver & blue glitter for the new year!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elke (Jan 13, 2013)

They are painyed pink to match her hair color. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Awe Elke! how cute!
Anna, Dreamer has hers done that way too. We had a party last night and everyone loved the glittery blue and silver! I love the colors against his black hair, too!


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 4, 2013)

of course!!! Blue!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

I've bought Fuschia, Red Glitter, Blue, and Silver (so far). I just got my toy puppy Aria a week ago and just did a few test toes. Not impressed with Color Paws so I think I will just stick with human polish in the future. These say one coat, but definitely not. My model is the beautiful Molly! 

Here is Aria, just waiting for matching toes.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

That. Is.so.cute.


----------

